# Disappearing Hacks



## mike (Mar 26, 2002)

Im trying to hack a Sony Series 2 with 300GB WD drive. I ran through steps 1 & 2 of the Jenkins hack procedure to gain Telnet access, but it didnt work (I couldnt access the TiVo thru Telnet). I popped the drive back into my PC and noticed that all the new files and /hack directory were missing.

I thought initrd might be the culprit, so I ran _./kill_initrd info_. That returned the error:

_Error  No TiVo drive detected._

I re-ran all the Jenkins steps again and just for kicks, I re-booted with the Jenkins disk again to look for the files and the /hack directory. They were all gone again! And this time, the drive never even made it to the TiVo.

Whats going on? 

Mike


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Right at the top of the page of the jenkins guide, it says for Series 1 tivos... hacking a Series 2 generally involves a different process... Check out gunnyman's unguide and the zipper thread


----------



## mike (Mar 26, 2002)

From what I can read, the SVR-3000 is not listed fuw unguide and zipper. What should I use to Telnet?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Didn't realize you were running a standalone. The hacking process for a standalone is ALMOST identical (but I'm not positive exactly what is different, as I don't own one).
More info on hacking an SA can be found on DDB.


----------



## mike (Mar 26, 2002)

Thanks.

Im still really confused though - why did the hacks disappear after simply re-booting the PC?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

newer tivo s/w versions (v3+) checksum the files in the system. If any of them aren't recognized, they get deleted. This is probably what happened to your hack directory.


----------



## mike (Mar 26, 2002)

Thanks BTUx9. 

I dont quite understand how a checksum is initiated on the drive while its in my PC.

TWP requires a new directory, but it'll be blown away before I even get to fire it up in the TiVo. So how do I load the necessary hacks w/o losing them immediately?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

mike said:


> Thanks BTUx9.
> 
> I dont quite understand how a checksum is initiated on the drive while its in my PC.
> 
> TWP requires a new directory, but it'll be blown away before I even get to fire it up in the TiVo. So how do I load the necessary hacks w/o losing them immediately?


re: the info that disappeared when you didn't even boot the drive in the tivo, I haven't got a clue... are you sure you put it where you think you did?

re: twp, that's why the box needs to be hacked... it disables that "feature", so the tivo s/w doesn't checksum itself and doesn't blow away whatever hacks you've installed. For S2 tivos (not the newer "s2.5" w/ the nightlight) the most common hack is called killhdinitrd... you may want to look around for info on that.


----------



## rowdan (Feb 26, 2005)

im trying to gain telnet access for my series 2 nightlight tivo

can any one direct me to the correct how to page?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

at this point, the only publicly available hack for nightlights is a physical prom mod (not for the faint of heart)


----------



## rowdan (Feb 26, 2005)

BTUx9 said:


> at this point, the only publicly available hack for nightlights is a physical prom mod (not for the faint of heart)


oooooo more soldering the unsolderable, to fix the unfixable..... 

ok but seriously..... so there is a hardware mod to fix the "nightlight" so i can install telnet, ftp, ect... ect...

is there a reference name i can look for or a link you can send for information on it?

or should i just be searching for "prom fix" "prom hack"


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

check out http://www.seedwiki.com/wiki/tivo_hacking_wiki/tivo_hacking_wiki.cfm
look for Prom Mod


----------

